# Sea Scallops and Crab



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

Good morning all....I have a dinner to prepare tonight for a client. I just got some fresh crabmeat and fresh sea scallops in...does anyone have a simple but fabulous recipe they would like to share? I was thinking of pan searing the scallops with sesame seeds and olive oil and serving them atop mixed baby field greens....and a crab cake. Any suggestions? Thanks for all your help. It's wonderful to have a place to ask questions.
Renee


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Alfredo! Served on a ligth pasta with your greens on the side.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

For the scallops, how about adding a little ginger lime dressing for the greens?
I always want crab cakes when I think of crab.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Just a thought. Slice up a couple of leeks (wash and drain them) and confit them in some whole butter. When they are soft, set it aside to cool. In the meantime clean the crabmeat and slice the scallops thinly.
Prepare some clarified butter and set aside. Take about 3-4 Phyllo dough sheets (butter each layer with the clarified butter) and put a large spoonful of the Leek confit into it. Place a small scoop of the crabmeat in there and then cover it with the thinly sliced scallops. Season with some salt and white pepper and gather up the sheets to form a Beggars Purse about the size of a tennis ball or so. Bake until golden and serve on top of a bed of mixed greens that have been dressed very lightly with a simple vinaigrette.

Just a thought.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Or...Juice some fresh red beets, reduce juice by half, cool. Grate a little fresh horseradish and add a little chopped dill to the juice. Season with S&P TT,Drizzel with some excellent olive oil and a splash of sherry vinegar. Set aside.

Simmer some baby golden beets in acidulated water in a non-reactive pot until tender. Cool and peel. Cut into 1/4s. Toss with evoo,orange juice, basil,S&P and a splash of lime juice.

Clean some baby greens and season with S&P, reserve.Pick through crab, toss with a bit of jicama,orange zest, parsley and lemon juice, season with S&P TT and add just enough mayo to bind.

Pat dry your scallops, pan sear in clarified butter until nice a brown, turn and repeat. Cook until they spring back.

Toss your greens with a touch of the red beet vinaigrette, place a mound in the center of your plates, mill with some black pepper. Cordon the plate with the rest of the vinaigrette, place the scallops in a circular pattern over the vinaigrette, top each scallop with a salpicon of crab. inter sperse the golden beets throughout the plate.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Beets! Good call Brad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice ideas too. Howzabout a roasted beet vinaigrette under peppered scallops and a composed salad plate? Hmmm.....

Actually I could go on all day :lips:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds good to me Chrose!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Man, you guys.
I just got back from TJ's (plug) local fishmarket.
I'm going to prepare CC's dish. FYI did you know that jucing beets can be a little messy,and maybe stain corrian a little 
used jarred horserad,fresh dill etc. reduced, really nice

Could not find golden beets so I picked up some small turnips ( what do ya think?)
following everything else but using a little orange juice reduction searing the scallops ( only because the mrs. loves em that way).
Very early dinner for six, will let you know.
I have some time so if you think the turnips won't fly, let me know.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Jeff....that's cool.I hope it comes out well.The recipe is close to one I teach in Techniques of healthy cooking.

With the turnips if I can make a suggestion.Glaze the turnips with a little white wine, whole butter, sugar, a touch a salt. Put everything in a pan so there snug, and simmer until the wine evaporates and the butter and sugar form a glaze. I say this because although I like turnips, I find if you glaze them in this manner, they will be nice and tender a elevate there complexities.

Let us know how it turns up.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Capers,
shoot! I feel like I'm hyjacking your post.
CC I'll do that with the turnips, and I serve them like that right? Not toss them.
One more ? if you're still around. I only want one wine. Husband and wife chef leaving early and simple strudel in pulled dough for dessert. My wife is going to say white but I would like a red. Got any ideas. Nothing should be a problem, it will be brought from a good wine cellar froim the rest.
Thanks CC
pan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You can still toss them in the marinade, but it's not as important as you'll be developing flavor through glazing.Pan, you need to be careful with a red. Go light bodied with good fruit. A big dry red with create the toothpaste/orange juice synopsis.Look to a Beaujolais Village with a 20 minute chill, or better yet a Tavel or the like from Provence (semi dry blush with hints of rose petals and red berries)good acidity as well.

Stay away from Cabs and Merlots, a light to medium bodied Pinot could work as well.My choice however would be a sauvignon blanc thats crisp,balanced acidity. clean with citrus and herbal notes.

Have fun.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CC
Everything was great. Compliments from very qualified palates. 
Didn't ask, They brought a really nice, light Pinot. Turnips were really niced tossed. 
Never got to dessert, you know, the life of chefs. We spent too much time trying to figure out if I should frame or cash my 6 dollar check for jury duty last week. I now sit relaxed ,thinking how nice it is to be on the sweet side 
pan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pan....I'm glad everything went well, and a light Pinot is a good choice.$6 for jury duty!! WTH...I only got $4.I was hoping to hear about your pulled strudel dough. I love teaching that technique.26 feet in circumference in my record for a single recipe.

Happy cooking, and enjoy the sweet side.
CC


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you decided on something so tasty. Had I seen this earlier I would have recommended a good ol' New Orleans style crab salad served on top of the seared sea scallops.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW!!!!What fabulous ideas. I posted this the day of my event so I didn't get to use any of the ideas here that day. What I did do was pansear the scallops and made a balsamic/ginger reduction. Placed scallops on field greens and drizzled the reduction on them. They loved it! With the crab I did a West Indies Salad...very easy and added a bit of cilantro and tomatoes...it all worked out very well and they enjoyed it. Thank you for all your comments and ideas. I'll certainly try the one with beets as soon as I can. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Renee


----------

